# La Pavoni Europiccola 49mm Pre-millennium bottomless Portafilter Review



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

I just received a bottomless PF for my La Pavoni. I found it online at https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Chrome-Bottomless-Portafilter-Black-Handle-Old-Group---2953015/m-4075.aspx which is where I usualy get spare gaskets for my machine.

I'm really impressed so I thought I'd share. There are others available elsewhere but what I liked about this one is that it's visually exactly the same design as the original only bottomless. Functionally it is actually improved over the original, it has a spring clip that holds the basket in which makes dumping the puck easier as I don't have to worry about burning my thumb on a hot portafilter whilst trying to hold the basket in.

The basket is bigger than the original too. I haven't done any measurements yet to see how much it holds though I've put 15g in with plenty of room left. This means I can either dose higher or have a bigger shot as the extra room will be filled with more water if I keep the dose the same. I've not yet experimented to see what the optimal balance is but I'm looking forward to doing so as it's just so nice to watch the shot as it comes out.

The crema is richer too which I think must be because the liquid falls straight into the cup rather than running through the spout of a regular PF. It settles down quite quickly and there does seem to be more crema volume which is great if that is your thing.

At around £50 I think it's a great upgrade for any old group owner.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the same, but for a 51mm. Feels really well built.


----------



## Davidae93 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi there, I know I'm resurrecting an old thread here, but I'm looking at getting this portafilter and was just wondering how much the basket can take? I see it can fit 15g, but what would the maximum be?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi. I'd definitely still recommend it! I usually use 16.5g. I put 17 in just now and pulled a nice shot. I've used over 19 by mistake before (beans left in the grinder from a previous shot) and it was ok but difficult to attach the portafilter to the group, not much room. Why do you ask?


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the review.

Do you know if the standard basket fits into the bottomless portafilter?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MrNik said:


> Thanks for the review.
> Do you know if the standard basket fits into the bottomless portafilter?


Why do you think it should not?

If it's a 49mm standard basket, it will fit.


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam

No reason why it shouldn't just wanted to confirm.

Thanks


----------



## t8by (Apr 17, 2020)

Does anyone know whether the original 49mm portafilters are worth keeping intact? I was considering doing DIY bottomless on mine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

t8by said:


> Does anyone know whether the original 49mm portafilters are worth keeping intact? I was considering doing DIY bottomless on mine.


I suppose that's up to you... personally, I would. It's always nice to be able to rebuild the machine from the original parts if you ever want to, or maybe give that option to a new buyer when you do move your machine on.


----------

